# Amateur dovetail joint question



## NickMc53 (Apr 27, 2012)

Would through dovetails/box joints be appropriate for fastening the top of my below design to the cubby dividers and then sliding dovetails to attach the cubby dividers to the back piece? Are dovetails ever used outside of drawers and simple boxes?

Design: http://i.imgur.com/yBtow.png


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

be careful with sliding dovetails. if you do this, leave extra length to provide more mass to make sure there isn't blow out during fit up and the actual cut. also, if you're using like a 1/2" dovetail bit then maybe run a 1/4" or 3/8" straight bit along where the dt bit will be used to reduce friction and make less work that bit.


----------



## Atgfurniture (Jan 1, 2012)

I think the dovetail idea seems great to be used here. Sliding dovetails are a good learning experience so I would defenitly recomend them. Also you try a housed tapered dovetail as it would work in this case as well.


----------

